# Anyone Seen Outdoor LED Solar Globes FS in the US?



## momoaz (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought some old led solar globes about 2 years ago from Target. They were junk. I rebuilt the darn things 3-4 times. They were about 8in dia. and ran either solid color or alternating mode. If anyone knows of similar lighting available please let me know.

thanks


----------

